
Linus accidentally deletes the kernel subdirectory (1993) - janvdberg
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/alt.hackers/Linus|sort:relevance/alt.hackers/yxLsw4a4d3E/wWp_h7C2bjkJ
======
txangel
To learn how to make shoes you need to break shoes (:

